# WLAN Problem mit dlink DWA-111 (RT73)

## Xuryxus

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche seit einiger Zeit vergeblich einen dlink DWA-111 WLAN-USBStick zum laufen zu bringen. (Unter Windows funktioniert er, deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass er nicht defekt ist)

Grundsätzlich habe ich mich an die Anleitung unter http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/RT73 gehalten.

Die Netzwerkverbindung über den Stick scheint garnicht erst eine IP Adresse zu beziehen, vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee dazu.

Ich verwende wpa_supplicant und das Netz ist mit WPA2 gesichert.

Hier sind (hoffentlich alle nötigen) Daten über die Konfiguration:

/etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

iwconfig_wlan0="mode managed"

modules_wlan0=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -i wlan0"

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

eapol_version=1

network={

        ssid="NETGEAR"

        proto=WPA2

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="xxxxxx"

        priority=5

}

```

iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"NETGEAR"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:26:F2:4B:FB:FC

          Bit Rate=24 Mb/s   Tx-Power=13 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

          Link Quality=36/70  Signal level=-74 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

ifconfig

```

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:e0:7d:fb:7f:50

          inet Adresse:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:731 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:675 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 SendewarteschlangenlÃ¤nge:1000

          RX bytes:71430 (69.7 KiB)  TX bytes:156811 (153.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:11 Basisadresse:0xec00

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 SendewarteschlangenlÃ¤nge:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:1c:f0:bd:f2:1d

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:358 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 SendewarteschlangenlÃ¤nge:1000

          RX bytes:111858 (109.2 KiB)  TX bytes:288 (288.0 B)

```

Der verwendete Kernel ist 2.6.34-gentoo-r6

----------

## schachti

Irgendwelche Hinweise im Syslog / in der Ausgabe von dmesg? Du könntest probieren, Deine Passphrase mit wpa_passphrase in einen WPA PSK umzuwandeln und dann in /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf einzutragen. Bei mir ging es - warum auch immer - nur so, nicht mit der Passphrase im Klartext.

----------

## Hollowman

Versuchs mal mit der wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

eapol_version=1

network={

        ssid="NETGEAR"

        proto=WPA2

        scan_ssid=1

        psk="xxxxxx"

        priority=5

        pairwise=CCMP

        group=CCMP

} 
```

Wenn das nicht geht, dann schreib mal da wo jetzt CCMP steht TKIP hin.

Was sagt: iwlist scanning

Was sagt (während er versucht zu verbinden?): wpa_cli status

Sebastian

----------

## Xuryxus

Scheinbar gab es irgendein Problem mit der zusätzlichen Kabelverbindung, ich habe das Kabel gerade mal abgezogen und sofort funktionierte das Wlan. Da das im Prinzip auch der Zustand ist den ich haben wollte (Kabel sollte weg) lass ich es jetzt einfach so.

Danke euch für die Vorschläge.

----------

